
It’s Time for Direct Metal 3D-Printing - rolph
https://hackaday.com/2016/05/19/its-time-for-direct-metal-3d-printing/
======
cr0sh
If you're going to do FDM using metal, wouldn't a chamber filled with argon or
some other inert gas, with a CNC positionable MIG/TIG head work as well?

For that matter, what if you just dispensed with the chamber, and mounted a
standard MIG/TIG head with argon gas shield onto a cartesian gantry?

What do you gain by the complexity of using electron beams and high vacuum
systems. I should also note that this complex system would be far out of the
range of most DIY makers (the vacuum pump alone is something not easily
acquired) - while either of the earlier suggestions could probably be cobbled
together by someone who already owns a CNC plasma cutter table and a MIG/TIG
setup, if they wanted to...

For that matter - I'm going to have to mention this to my friend; he already
has most of the stuff to do this kind of thing (he has a CNC plasma cutter
table, and a couple wire-feed MIG welders).

------
StevePoling
Yaknow, one of these would be handy to have on a moon colony where there's
lots of free vacuum around. OR an asteroid where there's less than 1/6
gravity.

Andy Weir, call your office...

